# Netherlands - safety in the house



## jackpholla (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello, 
I've an apartment rented in Den Haag and I've serious concerns regarding the house safety. Aside from the plumbing and the electric system that is old (do imagine it uses fuses to protect agains spikes) and amateurish , the lack of any protection regarding the gas kitchen . The heater (for the hot water) is a joke , there's no ventilation (no pipe), the gas is lighted using a match (!) , sometimes I can smell gas and I'm forces to leave the window open during the night.
My question is: what is the best way to have the house checked by a professional to see if it is safe? Of course paying on my own (as a matter of principle) since the landlord does not give a s*it. Also does the landlord risk anything in Holland because in my country he'll probably be in jail or heavily fined 


Thanks in advance


----------

